# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dark hairline examples - Shapiro Medical Group

## Janna

These are for Laserhead and company who just want to see results......
Let me know if you have any questions.  :Smile:

----------


## Laserhead

Wow that's so nice that you remembered me. :Embarrassment:  Thanks for posting these pictures. These examples look fantastic.
Yeah I'm not too big on all of the surgical details. It's the look of the transplant that counts to me.

----------


## Spex

Excellent stuff :Cool:

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Wow that's so nice that you remembered me. Thanks for posting these pictures. These examples look fantastic.
> Yeah I'm not too big on all of the surgical details. It's the look of the transplant that counts to me.


 Very nice presentation. Great work as always.
How can anyone forget you Laserhead? :Wink:

----------


## Laserhead

> These are for Laserhead and company who just want to see results......
> Let me know if you have any questions.


 Hi Janna,
Do you have any salt and pepper hairline  pictures from Dr. Shapiro?

Thanks!

----------


## Janna

I bet I can dig some up for ya.

----------


## Laserhead

> I bet I can dig some up for ya.


 Thanks Janna!

----------

